# i hate airlines



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I bought my ticket a month in advance. The FBI had plenty of time to check me out. Because of early checking, I don't have to take my shoes off, I don't have to take my laptop out, and I don't have to take my liquids out. So they say however, I didn't realize that hairspray and mousse were liquids. So they took them. My choices were the trash, or run down and check my carry in two flights down, then run back up and wait behind at least fifty people on the line again. Is that a choice? so I just sat down and cried. Good olé Tampa. Now in san Antonio, if you do early check on, they wave you thru in the fast lane with a smile. I just hate these people and can't wait to be with my chickens.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I quit flying WAY before all this security crap started. They dont issue parachutes!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I am so sorry, I imagine that was pretty frustrating. I say imagine because I am one of those rare individuals who have never been on a plane. Never flown anywhere. I have taken a short 2 minute helicopter ride but that is it. Hope you make it home safe and sound!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe hate flying because the airlines are not the ones that have made it so much more difficult to fly. TSA is at fault. At least you didn't have to go through the pat down.

And they change their minds on a whim. One time they say no way can you take that on the plane, next time they don't pay attention to what is in your carryons.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Actually they save the pat downs for my 15 year old diabetic granddaughter. The rest of us go thru a scan. You would think since I have fingerprints x 4, gun owner and rn, they would quit the bs on some. 8hens, aside from all the bs, flying itself is fun. I love the take offs and landings. Tampa is the most beautiful city to land in. From the air its breathtaking. It's just so beautiful and green contrast with the water . And the pilots seem to take a circle around it as landing and it's just beautiful like no other. It's well worth flying for. You need to fly at least once., my dad was in the usaf and I've flown since I was 3. But it's frustrating being a regular person having to go thru this bs.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I would love to, have no phobia about it, we have always just taken road trips. However Hubby is from South Africa, and we plan someday to go visit his brothers. Kinda hard to drive there lol so flying is inevitable in the future


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

8hens, sorry Africa is a very long flight. Like 24 hours. Usually at night. Just remember to takes lots of books, crosswords, candy, not sure if there's WiFi. I don't know if I could sit that long, LOL
But I guess for Africa, id certainly try


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I sure am happy that you guys had this conversation and that I read it. Lol i'm going on a trip into weeks and I've been worrying about going on a plane from the get-go. I wish could smuggle a bottle of alcohol in my purse. Just kidding. I'm the biggest worry wort there is, I'm surprised I'm even making this trip.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I quit flying years ago. I took enough Xanax to knock a horse down and was still coming unglued. That's when I knew it was time to stop doing that.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

With my two knee replacements, all the alarms go off when I go through the metal detector. They then shove the wand up and down my body making me look like a criminal. Gets very embarrassing but what can I do at this point.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

This is the first time I've ever been out of the United States and it will probably be the last time that I go flying anywhere. I don't have a lot of money and my kids and their husbands all decided to treat me to a trip in Cancun so a friend of mine and I are going to go the first of￼February. I never did like getting on the plane and I usually had to have a few drinks before I could even relax on the plane so that's probably what I'll do this time too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

sswanee17 said:


> This is the first time I've ever been out of the United States and it will probably be the last time that I go flying anywhere. I don't have a lot of money and my kids and their husbands all decided to treat me to a trip in Cancun so a friend of mine and I are going to go the first of￼February. I never did like getting on the plane and I usually had to have a few drinks before I could even relax on the plane so that's probably what I'll do this time too.


I once flew from Paris, France to New York a long time ago. Just after take off, I gave the stewardess a pocketful of Francs and asked her how many beers it would buy. She said 20. I told her to bring me 2 at a time and she complied. I finished the beer half way through the flight, then slept like a baby. The next thing you know we were landing at JFK lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol, Dawg! I'd have been running to the BR every few minutes! But then, it only takes one and I'm sedated for the night!!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Havasu luckily I haven't had anything replaced yet. I bet that would be annoying.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Dawg, my flight leaves at three in the morning or else at the time I have to be there so I'll probably be up all night and might just have to have a little liquid courage before I leave. Just to mellow me. Haha


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sewanee, you can take drinks with you. You put it in 3 ounce containers in a one quart bag. Easy. I was surprised to read that electronic ecig/vaporizer equipment can't be checked in. It has to be with you. Pretty funny.

Havasu, sorry you're setting off alarms. Just don't wear a turban.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

What are these things hair spray and mouse?? 
I have packing for a flight down to a fine art. I've got miniatures of everything I might ever want to take anywhere for toiletries and make up (as much as I actually use it heh).

My daughter threw a bit of a wobbler when she was about 8 and we were flying to Australia. I had asked over and over if she had any liquids or anything sharp etc. in her hand luggage. She had insisted she hadn't. I should have checked myself really- because she had the manicure set she had got for her birthday in her backpack and they confiscated her nail scissors. She went nuts.

Mind you, when we got to the other end it was me the Aussie customs were displeased with because I didn't declare my chocolate bars and then couldn't find the key to that case so that had to cut it off- looked really suspicious


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hair spray you spray in your hair to keep it in place. Mousse is this foam stuff you put in your hair to blowdry it and keep it the way you want it. I recently went from no hair style to having one so now it takes me an hour to get ready and do my hair. I knew nothing about how to blowdrying my 'graduated bob' which is short in the back and longer in the front. But I learned how on you tube. I watched for hours. And for products, how to apply mascara better, and do eyebrows better. Why? I think this started right after my bout of chest pain and ambulance ride. The good thing is with all the product in my hair, the doo keeps the style 3 days. So when they took my spray and mousse, there was a lot of emotion behind it, and I just sat down and cried. I don't know why but I didn't think that hair spray and mousse were considered liquids. So now instead of squishing everything in to a carry on, I bought me a big new hot pink suitcase , and save myself the trouble. My husband likes the coffee from HEB supermarket, so I'm taking a few cans back with me. Shoot, I could take new pillows back with me. Eat that, southwest!!!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I fly out to Detroit a few times a year. I'm to tall for planes and it's horribly cramped but I otherwise enjoy it, especially the view.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tampa is beautiful to fly over. My dad was in the usaf so I've been flying since I was 2.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The longest flight was from ny to incirlik turkey. We had to change planes in Istanbul for Ankara and there was supposed to be a flight to our destination that wasn't there and we were lucky to have a colonal with us that called the base and got a plane asap. Meanwhile, the bathroom was a hole with a faucet to wash your hands. And it was bring your own toilet paper. That was in 1968. Its not like that anymore.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I fly once a year from Mobile, AL to Chicago, IL for a conference and I have seen just about everything as far as what you can/can't take on a plane. I don't like to check my luggage because it is so much quicker just to stuff everything into a carry on case. The only way to get several days worth of clothing/toiletries into a carry on is to very carefully pack it. It works great the first time at home with everything laid out on the bed. Not so much in the airport when dozens of other people are trying frantically to re-pack everything the TSA Agents have rifled through. Argh! It makes me crazy but you know what....I'd rather be a bit crazy/harried than dead so I just shrug and move along.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

you mean none of yall like the random strip searches? i kinda enjoy it 
just joking...well, kinda.

good ol TSA. love em


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

the sooner i learned to just accept the fact that airlines and airports are more disorganized than me (and that's alot), the sooner i started enjoying watching all the shenanigans and the crazies at the airports lol

but the TSA is a real issue. huge waist. very ineffective for the most part. oh, and corrupt.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It is wasteful. I wonder how many employees are on eBay selling that stuff? 

Zamora, I roll each clothing piece up . Smaller and no wrinkles. I learned that from Rick Steves.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I don't see why they had to do layovers on short trips. Those planes must not hold as much fuel is a person would think.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> you mean none of yall like the random strip searches? i kinda enjoy it
> just joking...well, kinda.
> 
> good ol TSA. love em


I could tell you some sea stories about random strip searches when I was in the Navy way back when.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

dawg53 said:


> I could tell you some sea stories about random strip searches when I was in the Navy way back when.


I was a security spec. in the Air Force back in the 1970's. had to fly over to Korea to transport a prisoner. There were two of us for the escort and one of us had to be handcuffed to this guy at all times...On the flight leg back to Guam this guy had to go... Weren't no way I was going with him to take a squirt......remember my hand was cuffed to his!...Ahh H*ll no!! Made him piss his pants...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

jn4 said:


> I was a security spec. in the Air Force back in the 1970's. had to fly over to Korea to transport a prisoner. There were two of us for the escort and one of us had to be handcuffed to this guy at all times...On the flight leg back to Guam this guy had to go... Weren't no way I was going with him to take a squirt......remember my hand was cuffed to his!...Ahh H*ll no!! Made him piss his pants...


Hahahaha! We had to strip search drunk sailors coming back from late night liberty while overseas. These guys stunk, puking, peeing, pooping...all kinds of nasty stuff including the foul mouths. We wore disposable gloves when we did the strip searches, never knew what we were going to get our hands into lol. I got puked on a couple of times...it was part of the job LOL.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Zamora, I roll each clothing piece up . Smaller and no wrinkles. I learned that from Rick Steves.


That's what I do as well and I think I learned it from him too. The only thing is once they see you roll each piece of clothing, they UNROLL each piece of clothing. grrrrrrrr


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They don't care what they do. Ive had a checked in bag come back with a notice that it was checked and there was lotion all over everything and the tube of lotion had been in a plastic box!. From now I complain.

Flight back is tomorrow. Me with minimal carry on. It does not take long for waiting for luggage. Maybe 10 minutes or so. And I get the fast jet stream flight back (2 hers 15 minutes). A nap.


----------

